
Counter – How long would it take you to count to a number? - BrunoBernardino
https://counter.brn.sh
======
BrunoBernardino
OP here—

A few days ago I read something that sparked me some interest: counting to a
trillion would take someone over 30 thousand years, if they took 1 second
counting each number from 1 to 1 trillion (in short scale, meaning 1 billion =
one thousand millions, not one million millions).

The idea was to put the number in a different perspective, as we’re quite bad
at grasping large numbers.

I’d never thought about numbers that way, and honestly, was quite refreshing.

So I built a small app that helps with that, and also takes in consideration
that you don't take 1s per number for most numbers.

You can read more about the why and how here (includes a link to the math for
counting and source code of the app):
[https://thoughts.brunobernardino.com/putting-numbers-in-
pers...](https://thoughts.brunobernardino.com/putting-numbers-in-perspective/)

It’s been very interesting for me to put even some smaller numbers in a
different perspective, like a thousand. Maybe there’s a new way of valuing
time with it.

P.S.: There’s also a tiny easter egg, if you’re curious.

